# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  41 millones de euros para la mejora del abastecimiento de agua a Mérida y su zona de influencia

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/abastec...e-influencia-2

11/27/12 A LAS 11:39

*41 millones de euros para la mejora del abastecimiento de agua a Mérida y su zona de influencia*

El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (MAGRAMA), a través de la sociedad estatal Acuasur, invierte más de 41 millones de euros en las obras de Mejora del Abastecimiento en el entorno de la Presa de Alange (tercera fase), una actuación que permitirá mejorar el abastecimiento de agua a 110.000 habitantes de Mérida y de su zona de influencia: Mancomunidad de Cornalvo, Arroyo de San Serván, Valverde de Mérida y Don Álvaro.

Las obras, cofinanciadas con fondos FEDER de la Unión Europea, cuentan con un plazo de ejecución de 20 meses.

En la actualidad se construye el anillo exterior de abastecimiento que circunda la ciudad, con una tubería de presión de 15,7 kilómetros de longitud, unas obras que han sido visitadas hoy por el director general de Acuasur, Emilio del Pozo, y por el alcalde de Mérida, Pedro Acedo.

También está previsto ejecutar dos ramales paralelos a la antigua N-V, de 3,7 kilómetros en su tramo oeste y de 2,4 kilómetros en el este, así como un depósito de 5.000 metros cúbicos. Asimismo, se procederá al estudio y ejecución de la Ampliación de la Estación de Tratamiento de Agua Potable (ETAP) de Mérida y de dos depósitos de regulación, uno en la propia ETAP y otro en el cerro de las Norias.

Por último, se ejecutarán las conexiones a los municipios señalados anteriormente, tras la firma de los respectivos convenios con la sociedad estatal Acuasur.

*Proyectos en Extremadura*

Esta actuación forma parte del conjunto de proyectos que el Ministerio, a través de Acuasur, está desarrollando en Extremadura, cuya inversión asciende a 194,4 millones de euros en total.

En la provincia de Badajoz, además de la actuación en Mérida, se está acometiendo la mejora del abastecimiento a Badajoz y pueblos de su entorno (6 millones de euros), y se va a ejecutar el saneamiento y depuración de aguas residuales en Vegas Bajas. La ampliación de la Estación Depuradora de Aguas Residuales (EDAR) de Badajoz cuenta con una inversión prevista de 61,6 millones de euros.

En la provincia de Cáceres, mientras, se están invirtiendo 85,8 millones de euros en la Mejora del Abastecimiento a la Nueva Mancomunidad de Santa Lucía (44,5 millones de euros), en la adecuación ambiental del Arroyo Niebla (11,8), en el incremento de recursos para el abastecimiento a la Nueva Mancomunidad de Santa Lucía (21,2), y en la mejora y ampliación de la EDAR de Coria (8,3 millones de euros).

----------

